# Looking for trainer in San antonio



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

We've done 1 puppy class but I'm really wanting some private lessons for my 6month old GSD along with my 13 year old daughter & me. We could definately all use some fine tuning to say the least.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

*Shucks*

No suggestions?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Unless we have a very large amount of people in a certain area it can often take more than a couple of hours for them to respond to a post, especially if it's during work hours. 

Here's a previous thread with some suggestions: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ainer-austin-san-antonio-san-marcos-area.html


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh very true. Thanks a bunch & I'll check out that thread.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I could recommend "Top Paw Training" but I am not sure if Alison is taking clients right now, you would have to check with her.

Top Paw Training Dog Training specializing in Obedience Boarding School

There is also a group that offers acitivities and free obedience classes but they are not private lessons. It may be an option for you depending on where you live in SA. http://www.meetup.com/sabigdawgs/

Michaela


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Michaela thanks so much for both & I will certainly check em out.


----------

